# Eden Hazard assault?



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2013)

I reckon he could be in a load of trouble for kicking the ball boy there. The kid shouldn't have been lying on the ball refusing to give it back but that doesn't condone the action Hazard took. I work with an ex copper and he is always on about things that could get you done and I reckon he might be charged with some form of assault.


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't support either team and the ref followed the letter of the law. But god did he make a meal of it. He will now get his 5 mins of fame.Hazard was stupid and he could well be in big trouble


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Booting ball boy...*

So what was Chelsea player thinking...honest ref I went for the ball but got the ball boy first.

Silly guy.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2013)

Honest ref I went for the ball lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2013)

HID has had the TV awards on and so missed it. Hoping to catch it on the highlights or SSN


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't forget that, although the ballboy was being a wazzock by not giving the ball back, he's just a kid & Hazard should know better.
He must be made an example of. 
My, my how Chelsea have gone down the PR toilet recently.

*Slime*.

P.S. Laudrup's heading for Prem manager of the season if he keeps this up!


----------



## joe nustedt (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Booting ball boy...*

Crazy!  

For anyone else who missed it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhFskT4XyAs


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Booting ball boy...*

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?50305-Eden-Hazard-assault


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 23, 2013)

Hazard getting done for assault, don't be silly. Don't get me wrong I'm not condoning what he did, as it was wrong, but the ref would have added time anyway so kicking the ball boy was just frustration.

Looking at the replay the lad was slowly bending over to get the ball, Hazard appears to lay hands on the ballboys back and push him, the lad makes a meal of it and falls over on the ball, as the ballboy tries to get up his right arm is facing wrist down and he can't, Hazard then kicks him in an attempt to get the ball.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 23, 2013)

Slime you are always biased against Chelsea and never see anything from a neutral point of view. But Hazard has been an idiot tonight and deserves whatever ban he gets. Cant understand why he done it.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 23, 2013)

Dangerous place down at Swansea. RVP nearly died now the ball boy nearly kicked to death.

Why wasn't ball boy booked for play acting. Give the ball back you chubby little tit!!!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done to Williams for not lifting his hands. If I was in that position I would have flattened hazard. No matter what the kid done, there is nothing that warrants kicking out


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Booting ball boy...*

just shows the young lad is watching too much prem soccer ha , wrapped up like the michelin man & that hurts ha ha , he toe poked the ball out from under him & the lad applied for drama school .. 

by no means a Chelski fan .. but come on .. BY THE WAY  i do think hazzard shoulda just left the ball alone ..


----------



## Toad (Jan 23, 2013)

Remember what happened to big Duncan Ferguson for headbutting another player on the park, charged with assault and jailed for 3 months, I will be surprised if he gets away with no action against him.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 23, 2013)

I really cant tell wether he kicked the kid or the ball. Should of left well alone then we wouldnt be discussing this now


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Essex_Stu said:



			Slime you are always biased against Chelsea and never see anything from a neutral point of view. But Hazard has been an idiot tonight and deserves whatever ban he gets. Cant understand why he done it.
		
Click to expand...

Biased against Chelsea? 
Where's your evidence *Essex_Stu, *and where's my lack of neutrality?

*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Toad said:



			Remember what happened to big Duncan Ferguson for headbutting another player on the park, charged with assault and jailed for 3 months, I will be surprised if he gets away with no action against him.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously , how can you even compare these two incidents


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 23, 2013)

Every time a Chelsea thread comes up you are always jumping in feet first and slagging them off to the hilt. For once you are right that Hazard is/was an idiot for what happened tonight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

Slime said:



			Don't forget that, although the ballboy was being a wazzock by not giving the ball back, he's just a kid & Hazard should know better.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the kid is 17 - makes him an adult in the eyes of many.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 23, 2013)

The young ball boy has a twitter account.

Prior to the match starting he sent a tweet saying he was back on ball boy duties tonight and will be time wasting!


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

Essex_Stu said:



*Every time a Chelsea thread comes up you are always jumping in feet first and slagging them off to the hilt*. For once you are right that Hazard is/was an idiot for what happened tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so mate. I have no issue with Chelsea FC per se, never have really. 
I do have a problem with John Terry and will probably jump into any John Terry thread I come accross but I have no issues with CFC, trust me.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Dangerous place down at Swansea. RVP nearly died now the ball boy nearly kicked to death.

Why wasn't ball boy booked for play acting. Give the ball back you chubby little tit!!!
		
Click to expand...

Where in the rules of football does it stop ballboys breakdancing on the ball? 

He should have done the worm, as an encore.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2013)

I can never understand why players go after the ball anyway. Do they really think it's going to speed things up?
How many times do you see a keeper holding onto the ball after a goal when the scorer is trying to get the ball too..?

Patbetic children - and I don't mean the ballboys


----------



## Toad (Jan 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Seriously , how can you even compare these two incidents
		
Click to expand...


Both cases are an assualt on an individual in the eyes of the law, the point I am trying to highlight is that people seem to forget that just because it took place on a football pitch they are not above the law of the land.

If he is deemed to have assualted the lad then his punishment could be more serious than a 2 game ban.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just seen this and it's indefensible what he did. a player just can't go kicking the ballboy or anyone else no matter what, he should get a 5 game ban for that. Do that on the street and you get locked up


----------



## user2009 (Jan 23, 2013)

Toad said:



			Both cases are an assualt on an individual in the eyes of the law, the point I am trying to highlight is that people seem to forget that just because it took place on a football pitch they are not above the law of the land.

If he is deemed to have assualted the lad then his punishment could be more serious than a 2 game ban.
		
Click to expand...

Never happens though in the bubble wrapped world of football, though it should


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

Bloody hell calling that assault is over egging it a bit to say the least.

I'm not even sure that he even touched the little scroat. He kicked the ball when he was lying on it. Tough!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

So if the 4th Official reported it to the ref how did the 4th Official see it? - he was 50yds away.  Did he watch the video replay? is he allowed to use a video replay to help inform the referee about an incident?  I thought he wasn't - else why is video evidence not used during a game for all the other c**p that goes on?


----------



## user2009 (Jan 23, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Bloody hell calling that assault is over egging it a bit to say the least.

I'm not even sure that he even touched the little scroat. He kicked the ball when he was lying on it. Tough!
		
Click to expand...

He kicked him in the ribs, clear as day, look at the circled image that keep replaying

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/eden-hazard-sent-off-for-kicking-ball-1552195


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 23, 2013)

South Wales police confirm they are investigating the incident


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Just seen this and it's indefensible what he did. a player just can't go kicking the ballboy or anyone else no matter what, he should get a 5 game ban for that. Do that on the street and you get locked up
		
Click to expand...

Are you really saying he should get locked up for doing that because he would have if it was done on the street?  Really?  Well what about all the players who deliberately kick another player?  Hazard got sent off in accordance with Law 12 Decision 1 that covers spectators, officials and players - no differentiation made.  

Decision 1
A player who commits a cautionable or sending off offence, either on or off the field of play, whether directed towards an opponent, a team mate, the referee, an assistant referee or any other person, is disciplined according to the nature of the offence committed.

So Hazard kicked someone and in accordance with the above he was sent off.

Police charge Hazard then they will have to charge any player sent off for the same offence?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

user2009 said:



			He kicked him in the ribs, clear as day, look at the circled image that keep replaying

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/eden-hazard-sent-off-for-kicking-ball-1552195

Click to expand...

That doesnt look clear to me. Looks like he kicked the ball whilst he was lying on it and it popped out the other side. Not conclusive either way from that camera view IMO.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Toad said:



			Both cases are an assualt on an individual in the eyes of the law, the point I am trying to highlight is that people seem to forget that just because it took place on a football pitch they are not above the law of the land.

If he is deemed to have assualted the lad then his punishment could be more serious than a 2 game ban.
		
Click to expand...




user2009 said:



			He kicked him in the ribs, clear as day, look at the circled image that keep replaying

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/eden-hazard-sent-off-for-kicking-ball-1552195

Click to expand...

Seriously lads ,, he should not have kicked the ball but come on ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2013)

So the 17 year old ball "boy", who has posted on Twitter (along with the photo of himself swigging cider) that he is going to time waste lets the ball roll past him when he could easily have stopped it, then puts himself between the ball and the player trying to retrieve it, tries to wrestle it away from the player and then falls on the ball to try and stop the player getting it and no-one says a word. When the player toe pokes the ball, catching the "boy" in the ribs with his shin, all hell breaks loose.  Welcome to broken Britain, where the cheat is defended by all and sundry and the player is roundly crucified for trying to get the ball back in play.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Are you really saying he should get locked up for doing that because he would have if it was done on the street?  Really?  Well what about all the players who deliberately kick another player?  Hazard got sent off in accordance with Law 12 Decision 1 that covers spectators, officials and players - no differentiation made.  

Decision 1
A player who commits a cautionable or sending off offence, either on or off the field of play, whether directed towards an opponent, a team mate, the referee, an assistant referee or any other person, is disciplined according to the nature of the offence committed.

So Hazard kicked someone and in accordance with the above he was sent off.

Police charge Hazard then they will have to charge any player sent off for the same offence?
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying he won't be charged with any criminal offences.  It's one rule for footballers on the pitch another for the rest of society, double standards.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Seriously lads ,, he should not have kicked the ball but come on ...
		
Click to expand...

He kicked the boy not the ball, I'm not arsed about the cheating ballboy just saying he's hoofed him in the ribs


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the 17 year old ball "boy", who has posted on Twitter (along with the photo of himself swigging cider) that he is going to time waste lets the ball roll past him when he could easily have stopped it, then puts himself between the ball and the player trying to retrieve it, tries to wrestle it away from the player and then falls on the ball to try and stop the player getting it and no-one says a word. When the player toe pokes the ball, catching the "boy" in the ribs with his shin, all hell breaks loose.  Welcome to broken Britain, where the cheat is defended by all and sundry and the player is roundly crucified for trying to get the ball back in play.  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

BUt it's football - what do you expect?


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how th FA deal with it. I can't see them only giving him a 3 match ban for the red card and certainly should receive a far lenghtier ban and a massive fine. Cantona was banned for 8 months for his kung fu kick on a fan. I doubt he will get a ban that long but I can see him not being on the pitch for Chavski for the rest of the season.


----------



## smange (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the 17 year old ball "boy", who has posted on Twitter (along with the photo of himself swigging cider) that he is going to time waste lets the ball roll past him when he could easily have stopped it, then puts himself between the ball and the player trying to retrieve it, tries to wrestle it away from the player and then falls on the ball to try and stop the player getting it and no-one says a word. When the player toe pokes the ball, catching the "boy" in the ribs with his shin, all hell breaks loose.  Welcome to broken Britain, where the cheat is defended by all and sundry and the player is roundly crucified for trying to get the ball back in play.  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing personal mate but as your obviously a Chelsea fan you are going to see it slightly different from the neutrals among us.

Although I agree with a lot of what you said, a player just cant expect to kick a ball boy, either intentionally or accidentally while trying to retrieve the ball. Im sorry but Hazard is so in the wrong here and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## smange (Jan 23, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			It will be interesting to see how th FA deal with it. I can't see them only giving him a 3 match ban for the red card and certainly should receive a far lenghtier ban and a massive fine. Cantona was banned for 8 months for his kung fu kick on a fan. I doubt he will get a ban that long but I can see him not being on the pitch for Chavski for the rest of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Cantona was also charged and sentenced to 2 weeks imprisonment (I may be wrong with the length of time) which was changed to community service on appeal.

A large part of Cantonas ban was imposed by United though and not by the authorities although I suspect they were pointed in that direction by the FA.

As this is Chelsea and it appears that many things that most of us would consider unacceptable seem to be OK within the Chelsea dressing room im sure they will defend him to the hilt and spend loads of money trying to and possibly even turn the tables on the ref by saying one of their players overheard the ref telling the ball boy to keep hold of the ball  therefore justifying Hazards actions...


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

I would have given the ball boy a yellow card for simulation and time wasting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2013)

smange said:



			Nothing personal mate but as your obviously a Chelsea fan you are going to see it slightly different from the neutrals among us.

Although I agree with a lot of what you said, a player just cant expect to kick a ball boy, either intentionally or accidentally while trying to retrieve the ball. Im sorry but Hazard is so in the wrong here and should be dealt with accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am and nothing personal taken.  I don't think I'm seeing the incident differently from everyone else, as you don't seem to have much argument with my description of it.  I'm just fed up with the culture where you can say or do what you like, however wrong it is and however far you overstep the mark but you still have the right to scream blue murder when the person you are going out of your way to provoke reacts.    

And for the record, over the two legs the best team won.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

You can just hear Hazard saying 'get aff the (MOD EDIT) ball ya wee edit and then giving him a wee prod in the ribs to get him moving - because actually that was what Hazard did - it wasn't a bloody great kick - it was a prod - and a fairly gentle one at that.  Doesn't mean he wasn't stupid doing it. 

And you could see the wee edit having a quick look around to see if anyone is looking and when he saw they were he started doing his moaning and groaning and rolling about.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Seriously , how can you even compare these two incidents
		
Click to expand...

Because there was about the same amount of contact and force in both incidents; however, Duncan's offence was against another adult - this was a young kid


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the 17 year old ball "boy", who has posted on Twitter (along with the photo of himself swigging cider) that he is going to time waste lets the ball roll past him when he could easily have stopped it, then puts himself between the ball and the player trying to retrieve it, tries to wrestle it away from the player and then falls on the ball to try and stop the player getting it and no-one says a word. When the player toe pokes the ball, catching the "boy" in the ribs with his shin, all hell breaks loose.  Welcome to broken Britain, where the cheat is defended by all and sundry and the player is roundly crucified for trying to get the ball back in play.  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really defending what happened? really?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

The 4th Official raising it was a suggestion I thought I heard a commentator make at the time - was watching and don't recall the ref speaking wiuth his assistant on that side.  If he did then that's likely to be the source of th einformation.  But it wasn't at all obvious at first look that Hazard actually kicked the ballboy.  I don't think the Refereee could have decided that he must have kicked him, and likewise I don't think an assistant 25yds away (if he was that close) could have made a positive decision that Hazard kicked him.  So as far as I can deduce the Refereee must have got absolute positive information on a kick from the 4th Official viewing video replays.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 23, 2013)

imurg said:



			but it's football - what do you expect?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can just hear Hazard saying 'get aff the (MOD EDIT) ball ya wee (EDIT)' and then giving him a wee prod in the ribs to get him moving - because actually that was what Hazard did - it wasn't a bloody great kick - it was a prod - and a fairly gentle one at that.  Doesn't mean he wasn't stupid doing it. 

And you could see the wee (EDIT) having a quick look around to see if anyone is looking and when he saw they were he started doing his moaning and groaning and rolling about.
		
Click to expand...

Best 'self edit' before mods look up the meaning of the Scots word I used lest I get another infraction as it's worse than the word I asterisked and got the inferaction for   And as I used it twice I might get two infractions 

Note to self - watch my language on a public forum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Best 'self edit' before mods look up the meaning of the Scots word I used lest I get another infraction as it's worse than the word I asterisked and got the inferaction for   And as I used it twice I might get two infractions 

Note to self - watch my language on a public forum.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid me 

Note to Mods - I am being very dim - but it is commonly used in a humerously derogatory context - it's not used in a rude way.  That's the problem when you post as you speak

Mod note, original post edited again


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2013)

Football sucks.


----------



## smange (Jan 24, 2013)

Hazard kicked him
Torres would have missed him
Cole would have shot him
Terry would have slept with his girlfriend 



Could have been much worse for the young lad


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2013)

he didnt kick him hard enough.  ball boys should not slow the game in any way. they are there to keep the game running smoothly in the back ground. at no time should they obstruct a player from reaching a ball. 

i will say that a ball boy doesnt have to run if his team are winning but actualy slowing down play by obstructing opposition players is "boot up the arse worthy"


----------



## jpenno (Jan 24, 2013)

Hazard was an idiot for kicking him and will be looking at at least a three game an probably two extra for bringing the game into disrepute, Chelsea may however try to buy their way out of a prosecution like the cole air rifle incident, give him some roubles and he want co-operate with the cps

But I bet the outcry would be far worse has Suarez done it,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Because there was about the same amount of contact and force in both incidents; however, Duncan's offence was against another adult - this was a young kid
		
Click to expand...

There was nothing like the same amount of force in both incidents, and he's not exactly a young kid, he's a reasonably built 17 year old.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Are you really defending what happened? really?
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously suggesting that Hazard is the only villain in this?  Really?


----------



## Robobum (Jan 24, 2013)

The whole thing is embarrassing 

Chelsea's performance = embarrassing
Hazard's reaction = embarrassing
The ball boys antics = embarrassing
The ball boy feigning injury = embarrassing
The comments that think that was assault = embarrassing


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2013)

If that was an "assault" and comparable to the Cantona incident then I really must invest in a new tv!

There were instances in both games shown last night where players threw and kicked the ball away to stop the opposition from taking quick possession and in some cases the ref booked players. I know, 100years ago when I played, little riled me up more than a player wandering off with the ball to stop a quick free kick or throw in and, invariably he would just drop it miles from the incident.

For me, if a strapping 17 year old ball boy wants to play silly beggars and cheat for his team then he should be banned from the ground and to suggest that Hazzard should get anything more than the ban for the red card is nonsense and I am absolutely NOT a Chelsea fan.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2013)

Why didnt the player let the ball boy do his job.
He shoulnt have been anywhere near the ball boy.

What next.....
Federer hitting a ball boy with his racket ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2013)

smange said:



			Hazard kicked him
Torres would have missed him
Cole would have shot him
Terry would have slept with his girlfriend 



Could have been much worse for the young lad
		
Click to expand...



:clap: :clap: :rofl::rofl:

I can understand SWP looking into assault charges I suspect nothing more will come of it but the FA will seriously have to lengthen the ban IMO, It was a embarrassing incident all round from the "king of the ball boys" a Swansea directors son to boot, And one of the reigning champions of europes star players making complete idiots of themselves.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2013)

That will be a call to "injuries are us" lawyers then.
Little scrote


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually believe Swansea could be in some trouble over this... Failure to properly vet/train the groundstaff...

Doesn't excuse Hazard for his actions though...


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2013)

Storm in a teacup. Glad to see the boy and his father plus the police have taken a sensible view on the matter and its all been put to bed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2013)

Robobum said:



			The whole thing is embarrassing 

Chelsea's performance = embarrassing
Hazard's reaction = embarrassing
The ball boys antics = embarrassing
The ball boy feigning injury = embarrassing
The comments that think that was assault = embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

Spot on + Pat Nevins suggestion this morning to get rid of all ball boys. They are not needed in the modern game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Spot on + Pat Nevins suggestion this morning to get rid of all ball boys. They are not needed in the modern game.
		
Click to expand...

PS The 'boy' was 17 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2013)

The ball "boy" got off lightly. A lot of players pumped up with adrenaline trying to get their side into the game would of done a lot worse.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2013)

From what John Salako was saying on SSNews this was the only bit of passion shown by Chelsea all night - if they'd put as much into the game as Hazard did onto the Ball-Boy they wouldn't have been in that position.

It just shows the stupidity of the whole game. 
Ballboys that don't give the ball back
Players that kick ballboys....

The whole game is becoming/has become a complete joke.

You can liken it to Music in the mid-70's. Zeppelin, Yes, ELP etc with their overblown, self-indulgent spectaculars losing sight of what they really exist for. Along came the Pistols, Clash etc etc and gave the Establishment a kick up the backside and things began to get real again.

Football needs a kick where it hurts.
Only half-way through the season and there' been more controversy than ever from these over-paid, over-cajoled Morons.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2013)

Assault?:lol:

The kid need the sack for not doing his role properly.

Comparing that to Drunken Duncan eh? Really,really guys?

Give me a bit of what you are smoking please.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2013)

the whole thing casts football in a terrible light, Hazard should get an extended ban, maybe 4-5 games. The ball boy should never be allowed in a ground again ! he's lucky it wasn't Duncan Ferguson trying to get the ball back !!


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hazard was 100 percent correct in this situation.The ballboy is more than old enough to know what he is doing and is responsible for his actions.

In society nowadays too many people look at the response rather than what caused the incident.The boy was being a wee fud and got a dunt in the ribs for it.Its the least he deserved.

He is employed to do a job and was pretty much doing the opposite.  Saying leave it to the ref is all very well and good but Hazard is employed to win football matches and that's what he was trying to do.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 24, 2013)

only saw it this morning- it looked worse than it was.

On replay it was very clear the ball boy lay on top of the ball and the player just tried to toe poke it out from underneath him.

Time to move on


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Because there was about the same amount of contact and force in both incidents; however, Duncan's offence was against another adult - this was a young kid
		
Click to expand...

Stevie , i honestly dont know what to say to that reply mate , toe poking a ball from under a 17 yr old "KID" in a big padded coat & probably loads of under layers or headbutting some one ..

Small bit of reality lads , this "boy" that was mown down with a savage kick  to the ribs , can vote for your government in a few months  , there are other "boys" "kids" currently  his age preparing for war in battle torn countries , (already fighting in others) , 
he was able to "low" 5 one of the swansea players before he was helped away .. did ya see the face of the guy to the left (as we look)helping him away ha , kind of , if he wasnt the bosses son id kick him myself  for that .. 

& seemingly only seemingly i CANNOT confirm or deny this but this wee man has been on twitter bragging about going to do it & ALLEGEDLY drinking cider , ah the poor little mite eh ..

The FACT its not goint to be taken any further by the law or the lads family speaks volumes of the seriousness of it ...

OH and in case ya havent noticed i am NOT a Chelsea fan


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2013)

user2009 said:



			He kicked him in the ribs, clear as day, look at the circled image that keep replaying

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/eden-hazard-sent-off-for-kicking-ball-1552195

Click to expand...

After watching that, there are a few things that make me think he was only after the ball.

If you watch the lad's leg, it's off the ground as he's lying on the ball, but after the kick it drops to the ground meaning the ball has gone.
Hazard steps over the lad after he kicked the ball to pick it up. If he'd kicked the lad the ball would've stayed Hazard's side as the kid rolled off it.
Assuming the fans in the background are Swansea fans (guessing they'd have been quite animated as the lad was laying on the ball if they were Chelsea fans?), if Hazard had kicked the lad in the ribs the fans would have gone nuts at him, but they hardly take any notice of what's going on.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 24, 2013)

Region3 said:



			After watching that, there are a few things that make me think he was only after the ball.

If you watch the lad's leg, it's off the ground as he's lying on the ball, but after the kick it drops to the ground meaning the ball has gone.
Hazard steps over the lad after he kicked the ball to pick it up. If he'd kicked the lad the ball would've stayed Hazard's side as the kid rolled off it.
Assuming the fans in the background are Swansea fans (guessing they'd have been quite animated as the lad was laying on the ball if they were Chelsea fans?), if Hazard had kicked the lad in the ribs the fans would have gone nuts at him, but they hardly take any notice of what's going on.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he was only after the ball but it's how he went about it that's caused the controversy


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 24, 2013)

After seeing the Swansea ball boy keep possession of the ball for more than 10 seconds, Liverpool FC have made a bid of Â£20 million for him


----------



## user2009 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dodger said:



*Hazard was 100 percent correct in this situation.*The ballboy is more than old enough to know what he is doing and is responsible for his actions.

In society nowadays too many people look at the response rather than what caused the incident.The boy was being a wee fud and got a dunt in the ribs for it.Its the least he deserved.

He is employed to do a job and was pretty much doing the opposite.  Saying leave it to the ref is all very well and good but Hazard is employed to win football matches and that's what he was trying to do.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't disagree more. The ballboy will no doubt be dealt with for his part but Hazard's actions are out of order.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Of course he was only after the ball but it's how he went about it that's caused the controversy
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree that he shouldn't have done it, but I was just giving my opinion on his intent as quite a lot of the posters seem to think he was kicking at the boy, not the ball.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 24, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I totally agree that he shouldn't have done it, but I was just giving my opinion on his intent as quite a lot of the posters seem to think he was kicking at the boy, not the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I understand but there's people across a variety of forums who seem to think his actions are justified or unintentional. It's clear that he got frustrated, couldn't get the ball and gave the lad a punt in the ribs intentionally, it wasn't a kick of or at the ball, it was a kick at the thing shielding the ball, being the boy.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 24, 2013)

user2009 said:



			I understand but there's people across a variety of forums who seem to think his actions are justified or unintentional. It's clear that he got frustrated, couldn't get the ball and gave the lad a punt in the ribs intentionally, it wasn't a kick of or at the ball, it was a kick at the thing shielding the ball, being the boy.
		
Click to expand...

Cobblers - he was after the ball, only a fool could think there was a deliberate attack on the poor wee lad's ribs.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 24, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Cobblers - he was after the ball, only a fool could think there was a deliberate attack on the poor wee lad's ribs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I speak cobblers and I'm a fool


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

Hazard made a rod for his own back and the ballboy took advantage, as I wrote in post #9 of this thread, Hazard appears to push the ballboy, as the ballboy was already bending over to collect the ball the push on his back by hazard caused him to fall on top of it, Hazard then tries to get the ball by kicking it out from under the ballboy.

If Hazard had been patient, he would not be facing punishment, the ref would have added time and the ballboy would have remained unknown to the world.


----------



## alnecosse (Jan 24, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			So the 17 year old ball "boy", who has posted on Twitter (along with the photo of himself swigging cider) that he is going to time waste lets the ball roll past him when he could easily have stopped it, then puts himself between the ball and the player trying to retrieve it, tries to wrestle it away from the player and then falls on the ball to try and stop the player getting it and no-one says a word. When the player toe pokes the ball, catching the "boy" in the ribs with his shin, all hell breaks loose.  Welcome to broken Britain, where the cheat is defended by all and sundry and the player is roundly crucified for trying to get the ball back in play.  You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

  +1 not condoning Hazard but it was just frustration he wasn't trying to assault the lad just get on with the game.
 then drama queen Britain takes over fair enough red card but it looks like they are going to shoot him at dawn.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 24, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Hazard made a rod for his own back and the ballboy took advantage, as I wrote in post #9 of this thread, Hazard appears to push the ballboy, as the ballboy was already bending over to collect the ball the push on his back by hazard caused him to fall on top of it, Hazard then tries to get the ball by kicking it out from under the ballboy.

If Hazard had been patient, he would not be facing punishment, the ref would have added time and the ballboy would have remained unknown to the world.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, even if his only intention was to kick the ball, he was totally reckless as there was no ball showing and he would have to kick through the obstacle in the way to get to it


----------



## dufferman (Jan 24, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic. No wonder footballers believe in rolling around the floor when they are brushed by another player, they're being taught it from schoolboys! I sincerely hope the kid gets as much stick from people as he does 'pats on the back' for being pathetic.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2013)

The lad,the ball lad, had responsibility given to him and he blew it.

It is a shame the ball was hidden around his gonard area.


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope Chelsea get grief in some way , just because I  choose to really dislike them and enjoy seeing them lose and get fined ,anything negative for  them is good for me :lol:


----------



## Matty (Jan 24, 2013)

Football is seriously in trouble as far as I'm concerned.

How frequently do we talk about great goals, superb saves and perfectly time tackles - almost never.

How frequently do we have players, fans and ground staff behaving like idiots, managers criticising the opposition and the officials, exaggerating incidents, focussing on off-ball spats, players wives, twitter arguments.

Why is football nothing to do with the game and the score any more. It's not just Chelsea who are having a PR disaster, it's the entire sport!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 24, 2013)

if a bll boy did that with ten minutes to go in the all-ireland gaelic final they would still being trying to take the foot out of his arse the following day on the bus back down to kerry!   no one would bat an eyelid!


my first reaction was - i bet he ends up in the chelsea dressing room to get an apology.  act the fool and get rewarded! disgrace !!!


----------



## cookelad (Jan 24, 2013)

I heard he got offered a 3 year deal with Chelsea based on his reaction to getting tapped in the side they said he was already at premiership level and as footballing ability is no longer a key attribute to playing in the premier league they didn't even need to start him on a trial basis!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			I hope Chelsea get grief in some way , just because I  choose to really dislike them and enjoy seeing them lose and get fined ,anything negative for  them is good for me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a sad comment , you choose to dislike them ? realy ? are you a ball boy at swansea by any chance ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			I hope Chelsea get grief in some way , just because I  choose to really dislike them and enjoy seeing them lose and get fined ,anything negative for  them is good for me :lol:
		
Click to expand...


:clap:
:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

They both got what they deserved. The little scrote got a bit of a nudge and Hazard got sent off. End of incident. Listening to people claiming assault is frankly embarrassing. We are turning into a nation of real drama queens aren't we.


----------



## Matty (Jan 24, 2013)

Isn't the job of the ball boy to keep the game flowing by getting the football back into play as quickly as possible?

Players get booked for wasting time, Swansea should be reprimanded for not making it clear to the ball boys that their single role is to hand the ball to a player as quickly as possible to allow the game to continue.

Okay Hazard should have kept his cool but that ball boys behaviour is ludicrously embarrassing.


----------



## joe nustedt (Jan 24, 2013)

Matty said:



			Football is seriously in trouble as far as I'm concerned.

How frequently do we talk about great goals, superb saves and perfectly time tackles - almost never.

How frequently do we have players, fans and ground staff behaving like idiots, managers criticising the opposition and the officials, exaggerating incidents, focussing on off-ball spats, players wives, twitter arguments.

Why is football nothing to do with the game and the score any more. It's not just Chelsea who are having a PR disaster, it's the entire sport!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.  I've actually given up watching it now and barely bother to check the scores even.  Can't be dealing with all the nonsense.


----------



## joe nustedt (Jan 24, 2013)

user2009 said:



			I couldn't disagree more. The ballboy will no doubt be dealt with for his part but Hazard's actions are out of order.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the ball boy will be sacked from his job, although as he is a son of a Swansea Director, I'm sure he'll be looked after...


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Sad that it all detracts from a brilliant Swansea performance over the two legs.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 24, 2013)

arnieboy said:



			Sad that it all detracts from a brilliant Swansea performance over the two legs.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!

Kid is a 'lad' and deserved everything he got, Hazard should have known better and also got what he deserved (red card) however Swansea have seen barely any column inches (in relation) for a historic result in their history....that's the real crime here.....


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

Swan... who????

Did you see the match last night, Chelsea were playing some welsh outfit, snowed a lot before the game, on the tele I believe as apparantly one of the goffers on the side line grabbed a chelsea player and got a kick in the balls for his trouble, something in the papers about it today, Chelsea got beat, not that I believe that, a quality side of professional footballers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Spot on + Pat Nevins suggestion this morning to get rid of all ball boys. They are not needed in the modern game.
		
Click to expand...

I was listening and Pat Nevin didn't actually say that they should get rid of ball boys.  Of course the journo also on the phone-in wasn't quite listening properly either and took what he said to be as you say.  What Pat Nevin said was (I paraphrase) "unfortuntely you know what is going to happen next is that they'll get rid of ball boys"

So he wasn't saying that that is what he'd do - in fact he was lamenting the possibility that the idiots in charge of football might see last night's incident as being a reason to get rid of ball-boys.

I bet Pat Nevin will be furious when hears the journo on after him and then others going on about how ridiculous he is advocating getting rid of balls boys - when that is not at all what he said.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Exactly!

Kid is a 'lad' and deserved everything he got, Hazard should have known better and also got what he deserved (red card) however Swansea have seen barely any column inches (in relation) for a historic result in their history....that's the real crime here.....
		
Click to expand...


Deserved????

Shocking statement. No one deserves to be assaulted, end of discussion. Would you be taking the same view if it was your son?
The situation has been put to bed, let it lie without posting stupid needless posts saying he deserved it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Deserved????

Shocking statement. No one deserves to be assaulted, end of discussion. Would you be taking the same view if it was your son?
The situation has been put to bed, let it lie without posting stupid needless posts saying he deserved it.
		
Click to expand...

He clearly wasn't assaulted in his and his father's eyes or they'd be pressing charges.


----------



## Hooper (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			I hope Chelsea get grief in some way , just because I  choose to really dislike them and enjoy seeing them lose and get fined ,anything negative for  them is good for me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Although I do not agree with you I applaud your honesty.


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			I think this is a sad comment , you choose to dislike them ? realy ? are you a ball boy at swansea by any chance ?

Click to expand...

You could view it as sad , I choose to dislike them for my own pleasure , that makes it fun ,I also dislike arsenal , because I choose to , if I had a rational reason for disliking a football team that would be truly sad

You realise it's Chelsea we are on about?


----------



## Hooper (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			You could view it as sad , I choose to dislike them for my own pleasure , that makes it fun ,I also dislike arsenal , because I choose to , if I had a rational reason for disliking a football team that would be truly sad

You realise it's Chelsea we are on about?
		
Click to expand...

heehee . you are right. I really don't know why I don't like Spurs.....I just don't ;-)


----------



## daymond (Jan 24, 2013)

Outside agency. The ball is replaced. Is this post in the wrong section?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 24, 2013)

JPH said:



			You could view it as sad , I choose to dislike them for my own pleasure , that makes it fun ,I also dislike arsenal , because I choose to , if I had a rational reason for disliking a football team that would be truly sad

You realise it's Chelsea we are on about?
		
Click to expand...

Yep , and i understand that anyone can dislike anything , i just dont understand disliking someone or something just for the sake of it tho , 

mind you life is short & if it gives you pleasure , fill your boots man :thup:


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Yep , and i understand that anyone can dislike anything , i just dont understand disliking someone or something just for the sake of it tho , 

mind you life is short & if it gives you pleasure , fill your boots man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bill, it's an odd one but will happen. Only last Sunday I tweeted a pal saying I had a dislike for Jamie Donaldson.

Why? No idea,I have never met him and is probably a fine man but for some odd reason I dislike him!

Is it the nose, the strutt or cos he is Welsh? I like the Welsh so it isn't that but I have no idea what it is?!!?

Bizarre.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2013)

When I saw the thread 'Eden Hazard Assault', I thought it was another story about changes to bunkers at St Andrews.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Deserved????

Shocking statement. No one deserves to be assaulted, end of discussion. Would you be taking the same view if it was your son?
The situation has been put to bed, let it lie without posting stupid needless posts saying he deserved it.
		
Click to expand...

Assault????

How come the South Wales Police did not see it as assault? Even if the "lad" and his father did not want to make a complaint, the police stiil had the power to arrest if an assault had taken place. The police spokesman also added "The ball boy did not sustain any injuries". I think embarrassment was the only outcome on both sides.


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Yep , and i understand that anyone can dislike anything , i just dont understand disliking someone or something just for the sake of it tho , 

mind you life is short & if it gives you pleasure , fill your boots man :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Have you never heard the term "love to hate"  ? Explains it all 

I dislike a lot of things but if you ask me to explain rationally why and give  a sound moral or logical reason for it , I'd be stumped because you know there isn't one  it's just a bit of banter


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Ethan said:



			When I saw the thread 'Eden Hazard Assault', I thought it was another story about changes to bunkers at St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry it's only Musselburgh


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 24, 2013)

if i was Hazards  manager, I'd have docked him a months wages for not kicking hard enough!!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 24, 2013)

Have a look at Sky teletext "Strange News" for more revelations about the little scrote.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2013)

Thought the kid had gone to his Welsh roots and was laying over the ball waiting for the scrum half to spread it wide


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2013)

The ball boys are told to take their time when their team is ahead, and get the ball back as quickly as possible when behind. Common practice. At Reading we used to play at a really high tempo, and used the multi ball system. Ball would be back in play before the opposition had time to mark up. Stoke's ball boys would give Delap a towel to dry the ball for a throw in, and not let the opposition use the towel.

Ball boys are not neutral, provided by the home club, and I wonder who they will favour.:mmm:


----------

